# Container Sharing with other emigrants.



## Scallywag (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm thinking and planning 9-12 months ahead.

Looking at my stuff there's much I'd want to keep rather than replace. Partly because some is irreplaceable and partly because I'd lose enough money that I might as well ship it. I'm thinking artworks, musical instruments and bikes rather than kithen white furniture, sofas and the kitchen sink etc.:washing::behindsofa::drum:

Has anybody ever used a container to move their household from Ire/UK to Canada? How much do they cost?

Also has anyone ever considered sharing a container to bring down costs? If we got our stuff to New York or Nova Scotia that would help wouldn't it? Then we could all go further together with truck hire or on our own way again.


----------



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

*containers*



Scallywag said:


> I'm thinking and planning 9-12 months ahead.
> 
> Looking at my stuff there's much I'd want to keep rather than replace. Partly because some is irreplaceable and partly because I'd lose enough money that I might as well ship it. I'm thinking artworks, musical instruments and bikes rather than kithen white furniture, sofas and the kitchen sink etc.:washing::behindsofa::drum:
> 
> ...


We are landing in April, but wont be shipping our stuff until later as we have to return to the UK to sell our house.
We have had a couple of quotes and for a sole use 20 ft container its around 3500 that includes up to 8 weeks storage and all the packing. We are going to nova scotia. We have a bit of spare room but would rather that than our eventual move being held up because there wasnt anyone else wanting to go to the same place or at the same time. We were surprised at how much stuff we wanted to take, camping gear, bikes garden furniture ect , but I think it is cheaper than buying everything new.
Hope that helps a bit
Barbara


----------



## Scallywag (Feb 14, 2010)

Barbara E said:


> We are landing in April, but wont be shipping our stuff until later as we have to return to the UK to sell our house....
> 
> We have had a couple of quotes and for a sole use 20 ft container its around 3500 that includes up to 8 weeks storage and all the packing. ..
> 
> Barbara


Hi Barbara.
thanks for the reply. I've heard of roundabout qoutes in that direction so it's good to have your confirmation. I've heard insurance is a right bother so you might have to consider your shipping timing - bad weather could mean your container getting ejected overboard.
However if your ship date should be doable with mine (as an example to others) you'd be happy to squeeze a couple of crates in for a grand or so I'd imagine?

Thanks a mil, I look forward to more replys :0)


----------



## 844chris (Mar 17, 2010)

We frequently recieve and deliver shared containers from the UK. i would suggest contacting UTS unigroup and ask about their grouppage rates when sharing a 20. or 40' container. If im correct they have containers leaving every week or two. It can become expensive shipping with containers. you can pay for a full container. or cost is calculated by the weight of your shipment, not volume (i believe). Typically for shared containers your items can be placed into large wooden crates we call "lift-vans" about 2.5' x 5' x 7'. That way your items only get handled and stored safely once. it can sit like that inside a container, and its easy for a forklift to load into a truck to your city.


----------

